# Trauma release exercise



## mat42291 (May 19, 2010)

Or better known as (TRE). There's a book and dvd, but I'm gonna give you a shortened version that I found works just as well. The whole theory anyway is the tremors that remove trauma and tension. Before I outline it, the important thing with this exercise is to let go of what you think should happen. This isn't a conscious process, your body will react on its own. Just let it do what it wants. I find after I'm done I'm slightly euphoric and a lot more relaxed. I used to do this, but stopped after a while. I find it's a very good technique that helps remove tension and stuck emotions. I'm going to start doing it again, it works a lot faster than meditation. The best part is it's a natural process, but we are just tapping into it through a technique. 

Ok so here we go. What you want to do is lay on the floor, put a pillow under your head so you are comfortable. Bring the soles of your feet together and pull them in as tight as you can towards your butt without being too uncomfortable. Now once you are in this position what you want to do is raise your hips up off the ground. Not a ridiculous amount, but make sure you feel a little tension, it doesn't have to be too precise. Relax your legs as much as possible. You are going to hold this position for about 2 minutes. During this time you might notice your pelvis start to bounce or shake a little. Just let your body do what it wants, don't try and control it.

After two minutes, bring your hips back to the ground. Your legs might start shaking a little, or your shoulders might start to twitch a little. It doesn't matter what happens, just let it happen. I can't stress how important it is to just relax and let your body take over. I had a lot of trouble with this at first because I was thinking too much, you just have to let go and the let the body do what it wants. The idea is you want these tremors to release long term emotional trauma or tension that you have stored in your body, your body knows what it needs to target just let it do it.

When I do this sometimes my legs shake a lot. Then they stop abruptly and my shoulders start twitching, then my upper body has the tremors, then my legs start shaking again. The patterns won't always be the same and the shaking might not always be intense. But the more you can stay out of your head, the better.

You should just keep going with the shaking until you want to stop. I usually stop when I notice I'm getting a little fatigued. And you definitely can't tackle everything in one go. So you might feel good for a period of time, but feel that there are still some emotional issues. 

This exercise is worth it, definitely at least try it out. The beauty of it is that there is no trying, just letting go. 

If you've got any questions, don't hesitate to ask. This definitely isn't a miracle cure, but every little thing you can do helps. And I find with SA I tend to hold onto a lot of tension and chronic anxiety that I have a hard time getting rid of. It's like getting a deep massage except it doesn't cost anything and you can do it yourself.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

This is interesting. I have been doing something similar while under the influence of DXM. It started with me trying to fix problems with me spine. Some of the vertebrae are jammed together and it is difficult trying to get them mobile again. Then one evening, after I had taken some DXM, I started doing some sort of free-style yoga/pilates stuff on the floor. What you describe here is similar to what I had been doing. DXM really puts the grease in the gears for me. Interesting post...


----------



## mat42291 (May 19, 2010)

Cool. It's just one thing I've been doing that's been helping. Definitely not the whole solution to SA, but even if it can just help me relax at the end of a stressful day it's worth it. Using anything to help SA I've learned it's always better not to put your eggs in one basket. Just take the good that comes with it and learn from the experience.


----------

